# Your Top 10 Must Haves



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought this might be an interesting topic,

Whats the top 10 watch must haves money no limit.

I guess stuff like the sterio typical rolex sub. and omega would be in there

breitling navitimer

casio g-shock

etc etc

I'll add my 10 later


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine changes most days 

A nice vintage Omega will always be in my top ten though


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't have any 'must haves' .. I like what I've got & if I see something else (and I've the cash) then I grab that ..


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

VinceR said:


> Don't have any 'must haves' .. I like what I've got & if I see something else (and I've the cash) then I grab that ..


so your list is you signature?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my thoughts on this change hourly but - benrus ultra deep and bp fifty fathoms are in there always a few modest seikos and an omega po at the moment but that will change ,graham chronofighter and my uboat thousands of feet.

that will do .

jason.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Had them and flipped them replacing each one with a new must have


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont have 10 but i know in there would be

SS Navitimer

Snoopy Speedy

Heuer Monaco (Gulf one)

Rollie LV

That would do me full stop actually


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

spankone said:


> money no limit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t have any `must haves` & my `wish list` keeps changing but at the moment a few I`m considering getting include..

Longines Hydroconquest, the blue dial/bezel version.

O&W Mirage III (this has been on my wishlist for about 5 years  oh well maybe next year 

Speedmaster Moonwatch, used obviously, IMO no watch is worth nearly Â£2k or even 1K for that matter :no:

Tissot PR516

Strela (modern white dialed)

Ingersoll `Dual Time`


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'm not really looking for anything at the moment, with the possible exception of the Corum Golden Bridge, but they are out of my price range.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

No Order:

Sm300 Vintage,

Speedmaster moon watch,

Rolex Sea Dweller,

Sinn Arktis,

Limes 1Tausend,

Doxa Carribean,

IWC Aquatimer,

MKII LRRP...

Some others I can't think of.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I never know what I want until I see it. There are a few i'd like to try though.

The Longines Legend Diver is nice, I still want that Roamer Stingray that James sold a while ago and maybe try a Seadweller.

Oh and an original SM300 and a Sinn U1.

I'm sure i'll change my mind when i see something new


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

As for most of the answers, I donÂ´t know because I use to change my mind a lot. But IÂ´ll know which would be the nr 1 on the list forever, the Ploprof. No doubt about it, I will always adore that one but probably never be able to afford it (but who knows ) . However at this moment my list would look like this:

1. Omega Plofprof

2. Hublot Big bang (ceramic + black steel)

4. Aquastar Benthos 500

3. Breitling Avenger Skyland

4. -:- B1 (blue dial)

5. -:- Chronomat evolution (of some kind)

6. Omega Speedmaster (Moon watch)

7. DOXA sharkhunter 750

8. Marathon tsar or Jsar (These ones I can afford  )

9. Breitling Superocean Steelfish

10. Orange Monster... (got one and love it.)

Some of them is realistic (at this point in life) but the higher you go on the list the more money you have to spend, Unfortunately.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t have any `must haves`


I`ve just remembered that statement is incorrect, there is one I absolutely _*must have*_; a Services Transport circa 1930s/40s :wink2:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

1. JlC Gyrotourbillon

2. Another one

3. Another one

4. You get the picture...


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

i think id like a blue sumo

maybe half a dozen SMP variants - as i cant decide which i like the most

a solar atomic g shock

one of those planet watch things you can get from gnomon

i'll have a planet ocean please

and a lemon sorbet with redcurrant coulis to finish

thank you


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

pengelly said:


> i think id like a blue sumo
> 
> maybe half a dozen SMP variants - as i cant decide which i like the most
> 
> ...


ok i need to swap one of the SMP's for a heuer bund


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually, i do have a couple that i _must_ own

Oris Chronoris :wub:










They sent me a new catalogue today which has a new one in it, *green* :wub: :wub:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh these are always changing but here we go;

Omega Speedy Moonwatch

Doxa sub of some sort. 750T? etc

IWC Pilot

Rolex Sea-dweller

Panerai 1950

Marathon tsar

Anomino Polluce 2003 AN bronze case, black dial

Benarus

Lots of old omegas....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm just going to say my current 10 with today's economical climate, that way I want get that urge to start spending my 2009 watch budget before I can


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tough one. :huh: Mine also change almost every day, so here are just some off the top of my head...

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms

Zenith Port Royal El Primero (old version with swivel lugs)

Zenith Rainbow

Rolex Milgauss

Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Squadra Chrono GMT

Panerai Luminor 1950 Rattrapante

A Lange & Sohne Datograph Perpetual

Longines Legend Diver

Doxa Sub 5000T

Omega Deville GMT


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I must be ill because I'm quite happy at the moment with what I have :huh:

apart from wanting an IWC Ocean Bund, of course :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh I like these kind of threads from time to time 

I have am very fortunate now to have 50% already...

1.SMP300

2.SM300

3.DOXA SUB750T Professional (although I would pefer an original 60's 300T)

4.Seiko 6138 3002

5.Omega Chrono Quartz

But what I'd like to add is...

6.SM120 (blue dialed one)

7.RLT 30 (but with blued hands)

8.Longines Legend Diver

9.Longines Master Collection or IWC Portofino

10. Sekonda Chrono hand-wound (a'la 60's style)

That will do for now but i'll change my mind tomorrow 

S


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Feeling the same way as Toshi at the mo, quite happy appreciating what I've got. Inevitably there's always a few on the wish list but they can wait for the time being.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Stupid me, what was I thinking. I'll have just have whatever JonW's got .


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

spankone said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have any 'must haves' .. I like what I've got & if I see something else (and I've the cash) then I grab that ..
> ...


Yes, at this precise moment it is .. but as with everything that'll change in time!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

no grails just a bit more idea of direction

more vintage

more sword hands

less date windows

less quartz

more regulators

more 24 hour watches

less plastic/rubber (except z22 on me seiko which i like for some strange reason)

more leather straps

less acrylic

more sapphire

less chronographs

might try a gmt - (god knows why though as i live in GB)

ask me again tomorrow and we'll see what has changed.

if i had to pick one then the sm300 perhaps or something of that ilk


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

RLT 1-10 :thumbup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

No must haves, but in order of desire (last two I'm still trying to decide about):

JLC Polaris (original or reissue)

IWC Portuguese Jubilee

Breitling Aerospace

Anonimo Polluce (bronze with black dial), maybe

Pam 25, maybe


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

There are so many I'd love to own but I would'nt say I've got got 10 must haves.

However, I'd love an *IWC 3717* but probably won't ever own one, I've always loved the *Sinn Arktis* too and I_ will_ be owning one shortly as I placed an order for one last week, it won't be long now :grin:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Rolex 1655, "Orange Hand".......always a grail!.... :tongue2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

salmonia said:


> Rolex 1655, "Orange Hand".......always a grail!.... :tongue2:


oooohhhhh. lovely. :wub:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

That's why I'm tempted by the MKII LRRP because of that Rolex...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Ventura said:


> That's why I'm tempted by the MKII LRRP because of that Rolex...


I completely understand. :yes:

It's _very _nice


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Tag Carrera (got)

Rolex Sub (got)

Longines Legend (ordered)

Would love a Patek Nautilus if funds were not an issue. Everything else I've had or got was flippable, with the exception of maybe my Graham Oxford.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Sinn 303

Sinn 956

Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch

Omega Flightmaster

Heuer (note no Tag) Carrera (12)

IWC Aquatimer

Patek Phillipe 5130

Sinn U1000S

B&M Capeland S XXL

RLT 24-T with red hands and a white on black date wheel.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

My "wants" list changes all the time, but there's 2 watches that are always on the list, a Speedy moon watch and a Sea Dweller.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

feenix said:


> I'm not really looking for anything at the moment, with the possible exception of the Corum Golden Bridge, but they are out of my price range.


Not my kind of thing at all, but I can appreciate the workmanship. Probably a silly question, but have you watched this vid on YouTube: 




Pretty amazing stuff.

I think I'd also go with the Sinn U1 - nice to aim for something that's just about achievable, rather than pining away for something I'll never get!


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Like many here my 'wants list' constantly ebbs & flows, but realisticly 'Sinn 144 ST SA' & 'Sinn UX' are always near the top of the list. However should that elusive lottery win ever materialise, then 'Dornbluth 99.0' here I come' 

Rich


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Grail for me is the Rolex Milgauss I'm sorry to say as I can't see myself ever being able to afford one....

More realistically one of the Omega Aqua Terra Railmaster models - I like the blue hands but am not sure if there was ever one of those with blue hands in the largest of the case sizes.


----------



## complications (Nov 19, 2008)

New to the forum but learning fast about watches and can't tell the difference (yet) betwen the good, bad and ugly.

As an engineer I am drawn to mechanical ingenuity quality and elegance so the most important thing for me is the designer and manufacturer of the movement. I like to see what's in there so glass back are great! As for all the smoke and mirrors (and inflated prices) that brand managers drum up for companies who just make the cases that leaves me cold I'm afraid.

So my current Ideal would be the best auto movement I can get in a simple case at the best price unbranded. I just don't know what that is yet!


----------



## wristwatch (Sep 15, 2005)

Seiko 35SQ Astron (own it)

Omeaga Constellation F. Piguet MecaQuartz 1270 (own it)

Rolex Oyster Quartz (own it)

Rolex Daytona Pauls Newman (own it)

STURMANSKIE FIRST WATCH IN SPACE April 12 1961

Louis Cartier 1904 Santos Dumont OR 1933 Pasha aw heck Both

Vacheron Constantin Tour de lâ€™Ile, 250th anniversary edition

Patek Philippe Model 2499 though not a wristwatch Henry Graves Supercomplication (1932)

Blancpain's world record breaking Calibre 25 tourbillon

FORTIS 1998 Automatic Chronograph with integrated mechanical Alarm. Patent EP 0806712.



spankone said:


> Whats the top 10 watch must haves money no limit.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

wristwatch said:


> Seiko 35SQ Astron (own it)
> 
> Omeaga Constellation F. Piguet MecaQuartz 1270 (own it)
> 
> ...


...Which Osterquartz have you got, I quite like those.

Any Pics?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not in order of priority, but here is my current "real world" wish list

Anonimo Polluce or Anonimo Sailor Diver

Bell & Ross - BR03-92 or Bell & Ross - BR03-94

Damasko - DC67

IWC - Flieger Chrono 370603

IWC - Porsche Design Titanium - Ocean 2000

Omega Seamaster Professional Chrono

Omega Speedmaster Professional - 3573.50.00

Panerai - Luminor GMT PAM 00244 or Panerai - Luminor Power Reserve PAM 00241 or Panerai - Luminor GMT PAM 00159

Stowa Antea 390


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmm, can't think of 10, but I do fancy:

 a mint, white-faced, WWII, Kriegsmarine wrist-watch.

 a PVD Rolex Submariner (you know, a Pro-Hunter or Bamford & Sons custom job).

 IWC Flieger MkXV, oh and throw in an Aquatimer while were talking about IWCs.

 a nice, vintage, Omega dress watch of some sort; maybe one of those ss-dialled tanks from the 1930s.

So that's about Â£15k worth. Perhaps this thread should be called 'top ten can't affords'


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I just want one of these


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> I just want one of these


ive got one for sale if your interested....

the OHMYGAY PLOPUFF


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Has to be ten?

Few definites but would have to think ie lottery win.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> I just want one of these


Strange person







:lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > I just want one of these
> ...


I agree - I'd want one without a cracked bezel :lol:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Watches I would like to have:

IWC Portuguese Minute Repeater

IWC Portuguese Chronograph

JLC Reverso Duo

JLC Atmos

Breitling for Bentley Mk VI

Breitling Navitimer

Vintage Breitling Premier

Vintage Rolex or Tudor, an early 60's Submariner?

more RLT's

but I'm very happy with the watches I got, especially the Breitling Premier and the Jaeger-leCoultre Master Grande Taille  :lol: :wub:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Has to be ten?
> 
> Few definites but would have to think ie lottery win.


currently contemplating.......

Wempe Zeitmaster PR

Longines Master collection Retrograde

What would like

Linde Werderlin

IWC Portuguese

Oysterquartz


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

The ever evolving list includes:

Stowa Pro Diver (particularly after that stunning pic over the weekend)

Longines Legend

Marathon CSAR

An old, gold Omega (preferably with a sub second dial)

PRS2 (?) Dreadnought

60's Heuer "Bund"

Rolex Frogmariner

CWC Valjoux Chronograph

Seiko Titanium Scubamaster Kinetic

and of course and RLT24-T

'course the chances of me actually owning any of these is slimmer than posh spice, but its nice to dream!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my must haves has changed. right now i must have a bigger box my home built one is bulging so a nice display one with glass lid is my new must have.

jason.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Ventura said:


> No Order:
> 
> Sm300 Vintage,
> 
> ...


Sinn EZM3,

Sinn EZM1,

Tutima DI300,

RLT36,

PRS 50...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Sinn EZM3,
> 
> Sinn EZM1,
> 
> ...


Nice choices Hari. I'd like some of them myself but haven't you already had most of that list at some point


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol: Yeah. I still have the SM300, but have had: EZM3, DI300,RLT36 and the PRS50 LE. BTW the SpeedBird arrived this morning


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> :lol: Yeah. I still have the SM300, but have had: EZM3, DI300,RLT36 and the PRS50 LE. BTW the SpeedBird arrived this morning


got some pics hari??????

Hari has one of my "top ten"


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I suppose it's true that you never know what you've got until it's gone.

The SBIII loks great and I like i've said in the past wish i'd been faster when you were selling that DI300.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > Sinn EZM3,
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I could start a top 10 list but if i could have this watch then i wouldn't be bothered about the other 9!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

jbw said:


> I could start a top 10 list but if i could have this watch then i wouldn't be bothered about the other 9!


O tis precious


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

potz said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


ooo thatl be interesting mate


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I hadn't even heard of Linde Werderlin them until now.

Just been looking into them. Thats some impressive stuff. I like the way they will send you their gear to try out before you buy.

I love learning about new things


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Money no object, I'd love...

A Rolex Daytona and a Rolex Submariner. A cousin of mine owns a Submariner, and I love the look of it.

I'd also love at least one railroad-quality (but not actual railroad - as in, lever-set) pocket watch.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

potz said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


I've been invited to the launch party for the Sea Instrument in London tomorrow evening...... but I don't think I can go :cry2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing is a real "must have" for me but I wouldn't mind one of these U Boats










And I should have bought this last year when I had a few quid in the hippy, very nice watches and I was very tempted but bought my GMT instead.










And a Corum Bubble watch, Big M liked this one and again I was sort of tempted


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshi said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Just looked up those LindeWerdelin... Very nice, that Limited edition Black DLC is sexy, shame theres only 22 in the world and there 2.5k


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

Tastes do vary don't they!

Top ten is difficult, but might be something like this:

Zenith Rainbow Flyback (got this one)

1970 Zenith El Primero with overlapping subdials

Zenith El Primero De Luca

Zenith Defy Xtreme :blind:

Zenith/Movado "TV Screen"

Breitling Chrono Avenger in Ti (got this one)

Breguet Type XX

Breguet Type XXI

Vacheron Overseas Chronograph

AP Royal Oak Offshore Chrono

Others that I very much like, bubbling under...

Zenith Prime HW El Primero (got)

Omega Speed/Sea Master with Cal 1040 (got a Seamaster so far)

and a dozen others.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This is too easy, especially with price not being a consideration.

1. 1930s Longines RN diver

2. a WW2-era Panerai Kampfschwimmer

3. 1950s Blancpain or LIP Fifty Fathoms

4. RN Milsub

5. IWC ref. 1812

6. COMEX or prototype Ploprof

7. Prototype SMP1000

8. Bau-A B-Uhr, any maker but especially IWC or Wempe

9. DRSD

10. EZM-1 ZUZ

Bonus: IWC ref. 3519

I like making these lists, they help me focus! In 2008 I crossed a few off my 2007 list. At this point, prices are becoming out of my reach however :cry2:


----------

